# Old surf rods



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

I have an older model Lamiglas graphite GSB122 MHX 10' 2" and a St. Croix Ben Doerr Surf System SS 106HS 10' 6". Both are spinning rods and I'd say are in good condition. The Lami is a 1 piece and the St. Croix a 2 piece. Is there any market for rods this age and size? Not sure of the value either. Would appreciate any information. Thank you


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The short answer is yes. They are both a bit dated, but both are good rods. The condition will determine what you will be able to get for them. My guess is anywhere from a low of $75 to maybe $150.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Courage said:


> I have an older model Lamiglas graphite GSB122 MHX 10' 2" and a St. Croix Ben Doerr Surf System SS 106HS 10' 6". Both are spinning rods and I'd say are in good condition. The Lami is a 1 piece and the St. Croix a 2 piece. Is there any market for rods this age and size? Not sure of the value either. Would appreciate any information. Thank you


I'm very interested in the Lami.. what is the Lure rating on it , what components are on it..Post some pictures..


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Catch. The St. Croix has been in a Bazooka tube. The Lami has been just hanging out. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Tuna, I'll check it out when I get home for the info you want. I took these pics yesterday.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

The line rating is 50 lb. and the lure rating is 2 to 16 oz. The reel seat has Fuji FPS-24 on it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Courage said:


> The line rating is 50 lb. and the lure rating is 2 to 16 oz. The reel seat has Fuji FPS-24 on it.
> View attachment 67215
> View attachment 67216


2 to 16 doesn't sound right but 2-5 does..I looked up the model number you provided but could not find anything on the specific numbers you gave.. I'm looking a other one pice metal rod or lighter spinning surf rod


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Can you post some pictures of the St. Croix rod?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob at Red Drum used to carry Lami one piece heavers back in the day. I think they were closer to 11' plus rather than 10' 2" so it may have been cut down. Bob had a 9000C on his, (back when everyone used 9000 Abus for Drum)

Bob used the Lami instead of SurfSticks when he fished the Point. Willard used them too I seem to recall, Bob was pretty competitive Drum fishing Bob would not scrimp on tackle so I would imagine the Lami will cast. 

I think Bob wanted close to $300 for the Lami which was a lot for a Drum Rod back then as SurfSticks were $200 brand new with tags.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Lami had a real thin profile, much thinner than the fiberglass rods used for Drum in those days. I am sure if you took it in the Shop and asked Bob about it you would find out more. The Black foam rubber grips were all the rage back in the late 1980's and early 1990's. They came on SurfSticks installed at the Fenwick Factory.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a 7ft Ben Doerr it was kind of heavy and that was the gripe on that line.

The Ben Doerr were well built and used Fuji guides and reel seats and they were high end rods at the time.

Ben Doerr was an OBX surf guide for many years.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys, for clarification the Lami definately says 2 to 16 oz. The length is 10' 2". It appears to be painted on in the same gold color as the Lamiglas name. I guess it's possible it was cut down or that's how the length was indicated on the rod. I couldn't tell you. Its been fun tracking all this info down. Thanks Tuna and Garboman. Here are some pics bbn of the St. Croix.


----------

